

Show HN: A place for stories - storylike
http://storylike.com

======
user24
I think you need a mission statement/elevator-pitch style intro to the raison
d'etre of the site. At the moment I'm having to invest time reading multiple
snippets and inferring the overall goal of your project from them, which is
difficult.

~~~
michelleclsun
Agree with @user24. Are these snippets essentially quotes of interesting
articles?

~~~
storylike
Yes, they are quotes from blogs and personal stories, some are short and the
have whole story in the quote but most are longer and you have to go to the
source to read it all.

------
paigalhaes
The share seems a bit odd, since I have to leave the site to read the story,
and probably will share it from there (the original site).

Probably it should be visible below the quote, and not only sharing the title
and link, but the quote itself (less for twitter 140 chars) because that's
what I want to share from your site.

------
adaml_623
Two thoughts:

You probably want to do some A/B testing on your choice of quote. I think
that's legitimate.

I personally think the domain name of your site is a little simple. Just my
opinion though and I know the domain name market is a nightmare.

------
binarysolo
What determines that a story would get aggregated by the site? And what
determines the passage selected? (Am curious if it's crowdsourced, curated,
algo-driven, machine-learned, etc.)

~~~
storylike
Right now i select the quote myself. I read the post and try to find the best
quote to serve as a introduction to the story.

I have rating system in place on a scale of 1-10 but i didn't give all the
stories a rating yet. I want to crowdsource the ratings in the future, it's on
the list of things to add.

~~~
binarysolo
Grats on the simplicity of the site and repository of good stories. I think as
a portfolio piece it's very serviceable.

As for growing the site itself, I think you'd need to somehow provide some
unique-ish value prop to differentiate yourself from yet-another-social-
discovery/bookmarking-service, in more than a "StumbleUpon for HN articles"
kinda way.

Good luck!

~~~
storylike
Thanks for the feedback, yes it's not easy to grow the site but i hope it will
at least help me find a job if I add it to my cv.

------
denzil_correa
Do you have to explicitly be submitted a story or your system is uber smart to
crawl the interesting ones and generate the best? A system for the latter
would be quite cool.

~~~
storylike
They have to be submitted, I think it's possible to make a crawler to find
links but the quote still has to be hand picked.

~~~
denzil_correa
You should explore automated solutions - there are quite a few around.

